# New Dr Nightmare!!



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Just wanted to update about my appt with the endo my surgeon referred me to.

While he took the time, didn't rush and answered my questions he told me it was not 'real' cancer and that it shouldn't even be called cancer if there is not lymph involvement. He also said there is no reason to suppress my TSH and he would like to lower my dose of synthroid and he would like my TSH to stabilize around 2- 2.5. Lastly he said he wanted to do a stress test for my parathyroids. He is not concerned 'too' about a 10.1 Cal or the 90-120 PTH. He said he wants to flood my body with extra calcium and Vit D. Then redo labs in 6 weeks. If I am hyperparathyroid my calcium will be way high and my parathyroid will still be high and then he will send me to a surgeon. He said he wanted to see me again in 6 weeks but at checkout the lady said he didn't have anything available for week 5, 6 or 7 so she would put me on a waiting list and they would call me if there was a cancellation. I have never been to an office where I have been put on a waiting list after being a patient. 

All to say I am glad I didn't cancel my follow up with my old endo yet. I am going to take the cal & vit D and push for a floowup test when I see her next month.

I wish I could take pieces and parts of each Dr and make the right Dr for me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well. Um....I'm also glad you didn't cancel with the old endo!!!

Here are the TSH suppression guidelines: http://thyca.org/tsh-suppression.htm

EVen if you have no evidence of disease and are at low risk of re-occurrence, they highest they recommend if 2.0. I think most people try to shoot lower than that...minimally.

I'm not at all well versed on the parathyroid stuff, but, ugh, frustrating...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I posted in the other thread, too, but just wanted to say again how much it stinks that the new endo treated you like that, susie!

Did you have problems with your parathyroid before surgery or do you think the surgeon nicked them?


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

They were never tested before surgery so I dont know. They didn't test them until after surgery and I was more than double the high end of the normal range. I am going to do as Dr. Nightmare suggested though and take OTC cal & vit D. The reason my Dr wouldn't treat the parathyroids was because my cal was normal. If my cal would have been high she would have treated it. If the parathyroids are working correctly, when I add extra cal my PTH should go down. If it doesn't then when they redraw my blood my cal will be high and my PTH will be high which is the 'right' combination of labs they look for to treat primary hyperparathyroid.


----------

